# Blue's Photoshoot



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Love all of them! So freaking adorable!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are great!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

oh my gosh i love them all!!!! your very pretty! and blues adorable!!!!!! i dont even know which is my fav pic i love them all so much!!! also i feel like i must add. i beilive your blue is the first blue iv met or seen who isnt even close to blue haha usually there blue roan or some sort of gray lol I like it  just sayen lol


----------



## becca1584 (Oct 5, 2011)

Omg he has the cutest face! <3


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone your kind comments mean a lot to me!!




AngieLee said:


> i beilive your blue is the first blue iv met or seen who isnt even close to blue haha usually there blue roan or some sort of gray lol I like it  just sayen lol


Well Blue was born under a blue moon! He came to me with that name and when I contacted his breeders she told me that she named him and it had stuck with him his whole 12 years! His birthday is January 31st 1999  I show him under Out Of The Blue.


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful Photos - your friend did a wonderful job catching that special bond that you have with your horse..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What a gorgeous set of photos, beautiful studies os a great looking couple


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Angelina1 said:


> Beautiful Photos - your friend did a wonderful job catching that special bond that you have with your horse..


This made me tear up a little, I have no idea why haha but I think it might have something to do with how far we've come. He had it rough before he came to me so I think that may have something to do with it but yes our bond is very strong 
Thank you very very much


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I just LOVE the 1st and the 2nd from the last!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Poco1220 said:


> I just LOVE the 1st and the 2nd from the last!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Those are my favorites also


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics, y'all look great together and you can see the love he has for you in the pics. :smile:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great photos!!! I love them all!!! Hes a great looking horse! You two look fantastic together!And he looks like such a well behaved horse for photos!! I love it!


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! I love reading all of your comments!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Blue looks so good : ) I'm so happy you got him. He looks way different from the videos and pics I saw of him from his previous owner.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Blue looks so good : ) I'm so happy you got him. He looks way different from the videos and pics I saw of him from his previous owner.


He has come such a long way! I just adore him and we have one High Point Jr. Champion, two firsts, two seconds, three thirds, and one fifth in the three shows that we've been too!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_They're simply beautiful and now I'm saying to my friends we need to head and take some photos of Honey too. Hehe.

Thanks so much for sharing these, what a beautiful pair you both make!
_


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

These are beautiful pictures!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

All of the pictures are great! I just love Blues white face!


----------



## jumpinisfreedom (Oct 11, 2011)

Gorgeous horse, gorgeous pictures.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! We are going to start jumping soon!


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

Love them. So pretty the horse and you. loving the shirt by the way hahaha


----------



## polkadotsx (Oct 24, 2011)

Aww :') Your so lucky! What a beautiful little boy he is, Great photos of the both of you!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Gorgeous photos. You and your horse are both really photogenic =)


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Gorgeous photos!! You have a lovely smile too, and like the others have said, you can really see that special bond there. I love his eyes!!


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Ya'll are awesome!










A little blooper for ya guys, he had an itch! Today Blue became lame and I have no idea whats goin on ):


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice pics of the 2 of you. I have a paint named Blue too!!
Sorry to hear your Blue is Lame hope you find out what is hurting.:-(
keep us updated...


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

paintedpastures said:


> Nice pics of the 2 of you. I have a paint named Blue too!!
> Sorry to hear your Blue is Lame hope you find out what is hurting.:-(
> keep us updated...


Awe! I've never seen another Paint named Blue! I will definitely post here about how he's doing. I'm going to the barn right now to figure out what is hurting. Hopefully he just stepped on something that caused him to be lame temporarily


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Here are some more pics for ya! This was the same day I just never got around to posting these. Enjoy!!


























(excuse my ginormous legs)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow those are huge pictures but he's pretty


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Wow those are huge pictures but he's pretty


I tried resizing them butttt it didn't work ):


----------



## calfboy (May 1, 2011)

you 2 look lovely together!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Aww i love it <3


----------

